
Biden Calls for Repeal of Law That Shields Internet Giants from Liability - stevenicr
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/biden-calls-repeal-law-shields-185854232.html
======
ztratar
Dumbest misunderstanding of the technology industry, ever.

There is no real benefit from passing this repeal.

